# Decra Shingles



## iowacarpenter (Jun 18, 2012)

Ive been hearing talk that these decra shingles are not the way to go. I put on some shingles before (three different jobs) and never seemed to have a problem. I myself am not completely sold on them. First of all when they are walked on they dent in. Second, when they are seamed together sometimes they are not flat on each other leaving a gap for water to blow into. As for the snythetic paper they want you to use I think is complete garbage. Its like plastic and if it rains water will go where you fastened it through roof decking. I know of someone who had this happen to. Has anyone else had problems or is it just me? Im not a fan of the price either. Ive also hear that warrantys are not there when they are needed.


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

> First of all when they are walked on they dent in


Yes and no. If your refering to Decra Shingle its a no. Denting is typically only an issue if your doing a batten system on say a Decra tile roof ( or any other stone coated metal roof that is installed to battens.) The Decra shingle is a direct to deck installation, no battens to raise it off the roof deck to create a larger space and potential walkability issue. 

As for the Decra tiles and any other stone coated metal roofing installed on battens, they are all walkable so long as you walk where your suppose to. Installers of these products do the entire roof and dont dent it...knowing how to walk on it is critical. 



> when they are seamed together sometimes they are not flat on each other leaving a gap for water to blow into


The roofing is not seamed together. The side laps on the panels are designed and tested to with stand wind driven rain. 

All roof systems can leak if not installed properly and & more than likely this was the case with the "someone" you mentioned. Metal roofing is expensive, get some bids for copper SS, then you wont feel as bad about the Decra price. Metal roofs have always been expensive.

As for the warranties, they are only as good as the company offering them. Decra has been around awhile, i would wager they stand behind the product line. I suspect a lot of warranty claims could be denied due to installation which is not what Decra covers.

I am pretty sure, if my memory serves me well, that Decra tile was called Typoon Tile originally...prior to being introducted to the US.


----------



## pet1278 (Jul 6, 2013)

We are looking for a exp. installer to install stone coated roofing in Montana. Top wages, travel and accomodations provided. Thanks, Peter.


----------



## barnhartconst (May 6, 2015)

We are owners of Barnhart Construction Company in Monticello Iowa. We started installing Decra shingles in 2003 and have approximately 2600 sq installed in Eastern Iowa. We repeatedly had an issue with a leaking roof put on in 2009. The customer kept calling after a rain and telling us he had leaks. Not dripping leaks, but his sheeting was wet. He had a walk in attic and would go up and check it out after every rain. Our first inclination was that the water was blowing in the ridge vent. We replaced the ridge vent, still had a problem. We went back several times and figured out the water was tracking back and wicking down the screws. We filed a claim with Decra, they sent a technician down who said the install was good, and he didn't know why they were leaking. Decra's answer was that we used to big of a screw (#12). If you look closely at their installation instructions as they were printed in 2009, they wanted at least 4 screws not smaller than a #8, and for high wind areas they wanted 4 #12 screws. So, we were following the high wind instructions. They also said the screw put in at an angle was tearing the shingles. Once again, they specify the one screw being put in at a 45 degree angle. We sent letters from our attorney, to no avail. We ended up hiring an independent engineer to come look at the project. We had made an agreement with the customer that we would remove the Decra shingles and put on Malarkey asphalt shingles. The engineer's report states: "In our opinion, the water that infiltrates at the fastener group is coming from the lap splice, which is not designed to be a sealed condition. Water flowing down the face of the panel above returns around the bottom edge where the formed notch is encountered. The water stains show that most of the water that gets into the lap splice is directed to the bottom of the panels and escapes through the weep hole. However, at the top of the lap the panels are screwed together, held apart slightly by the applied aggregate. This narrow gap induces capillary attraction, actively drawing some of the water that gets into the lap up to the fasteners." I sent the information gathered by the engineer to Decra, of course there was no response. We have (obviously) discontinued installing this product and would recommend that others do not install it either. The company will not stand behind their product. I would be happy to forward a complete copy of the engineers report to anyone who wants to see it.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree that decra is not a water tight product. 
I also agree that synthetic underlayment is total crap
And Is just above having no underlayment at all.
That combo would be a total nightmare.
Very much like 
Owens Corning Durations and synthetic underlayment combo..


----------



## dDubya (Feb 1, 2013)

I've had Titanium UDL-30 on my chicken coop for over two years without ANY noticeable leaking. The button caps are rotted off and the paper is looking bad. 

I was going to split some shakes out of some oak I had, but wow was that hard. I should just shingle it, but I got rid of the chickens for a while.


----------



## Abarbs (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello there. Just registered on the sight. I've had some customers start asking about the Decra product. Haven't installed one yet. If possible could you forward that engineers report. Would be interested to see there evaluation.





barnhartconst said:


> We are owners of Barnhart Construction Company in Monticello Iowa. We started installing Decra shingles in 2003 and have approximately 2600 sq installed in Eastern Iowa. We repeatedly had an issue with a leaking roof put on in 2009. The customer kept calling after a rain and telling us he had leaks. Not dripping leaks, but his sheeting was wet. He had a walk in attic and would go up and check it out after every rain. Our first inclination was that the water was blowing in the ridge vent. We replaced the ridge vent, still had a problem. We went back several times and figured out the water was tracking back and wicking down the screws. We filed a claim with Decra, they sent a technician down who said the install was good, and he didn't know why they were leaking. Decra's answer was that we used to big of a screw (#12). If you look closely at their installation instructions as they were printed in 2009, they wanted at least 4 screws not smaller than a #8, and for high wind areas they wanted 4 #12 screws. So, we were following the high wind instructions. They also said the screw put in at an angle was tearing the shingles. Once again, they specify the one screw being put in at a 45 degree angle. We sent letters from our attorney, to no avail. We ended up hiring an independent engineer to come look at the project. We had made an agreement with the customer that we would remove the Decra shingles and put on Malarkey asphalt shingles. The engineer's report states: "In our opinion, the water that infiltrates at the fastener group is coming from the lap splice, which is not designed to be a sealed condition. Water flowing down the face of the panel above returns around the bottom edge where the formed notch is encountered. The water stains show that most of the water that gets into the lap splice is directed to the bottom of the panels and escapes through the weep hole. However, at the top of the lap the panels are screwed together, held apart slightly by the applied aggregate. This narrow gap induces capillary attraction, actively drawing some of the water that gets into the lap up to the fasteners." I sent the information gathered by the engineer to Decra, of course there was no response. We have (obviously) discontinued installing this product and would recommend that others do not install it either. The company will not stand behind their product. I would be happy to forward a complete copy of the engineers report to anyone who wants to see it.


----------



## rdlenear (May 29, 2016)

Please forward a complete copy of the engineers report to [email protected]. I am in a situation with needing to repair my roof from a fallen tree. No leaks at this time but fearful of getting defective repair Canyon Brown Decra Shingles that will cause it to start leaking. Original installation was before 2009 reported leaking problems. 

Also are you familiar with the coding printed on the back of the shingles? Is there a way to determine by the coding what replacement shingles might create leaking problems?


----------



## dDubya (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi rdlenear, it will be hard to repair the basic Shingle because of the lock. I've taken apart the ShingleXD but never the basic Shingle profile. You'll probably have to remove the ridge and work your way down. 

Too bad we aren't just a bit closer(assuming you need a contractor.) I'm in Carbondale.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

rdlenear said:


> Please forward a complete copy of the engineers report to [email protected]. I am in a situation with needing to repair my roof from a fallen tree. No leaks at this time but fearful of getting defective repair Canyon Brown Decra Shingles that will cause it to start leaking. Original installation was before 2009 reported leaking problems.
> 
> Also are you familiar with the coding printed on the back of the shingles? Is there a way to determine by the coding what replacement shingles might create leaking problems?


''fearful of getting defective repair''


----------



## Beyette Roofing (Oct 26, 2016)

Isn't Decra made for Duro-Trash Roofing "Worlds @$$&%$ Roof"(This is MY! Opinion.) Sounds like stuff they pull.

Robert Beyette.
Beyette Roofing,Inc.


----------



## dDubya (Feb 1, 2013)

Am I missing some connection between DECRA and DL?


----------



## Beyette Roofing (Oct 26, 2016)

I was thinking DL made it, However I looked into it, it's Metal Sales that offers it.

Robert Beyette. "Focus on Profits"
Beyette Roofing,Inc.


----------



## dDubya (Feb 1, 2013)

Fletcher Building makes them. I think MS just distributes it.


----------

